# Presentation on Street Photography



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2016)

Next Tuesday eve, I'm giving a presentation on 'The Perspective of Streetphotography'  at the NIH Camera Club and will be showing a good number of pictures taken over the last 3 or 4 years.

The eventual point of the talk is that streetphotography is not so much about the content but about the way the photographer approaches the content and tries to show what is important/interesting/etc.

The pictures (at the link below)  are a mix of pretty nice down to _meh _and, I hope, illustrate that will the style of picture and editing may change from pretty straight pictures to heavily edited, the intent is always the same.
*
NIHCC streetshots*

Any comments are welcome.


----------

